# Rain stops...Mongol invasion of Europe



## Brian G Turner (May 27, 2016)

Apparently, it's not just sports that rain can stop - but also invasion.

At least, that's one answer given as to why the Mongol invasion never spread properly into Europe:
Mongol hordes gave up on conquering Europe due to wet weather



> Analysing tree rings in the region, Di Cosmo and his colleagues found that Hungary had a cold, wet winter in early 1242. This probably turned Hungary’s central plain into a huge swamp.
> 
> Historical documents the team studied back up this claim, recording, for example, that melting snows kept the Mongol army from attacking a Hungarian castle surrounded by marshes.
> 
> Lacking pasture for its horses, the Mongols fell back to drier highlands and then to Russia in search of better grass.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor (May 27, 2016)

"On second thought, let's not go there. T'is a silly place."


----------



## Ray McCarthy (May 27, 2016)

Brian Turner said:


> that's one answer given as to why the Mongol invasion never spread properly into Europe


Didn't they also go home to elect a new Khan?


----------



## svalbard (May 28, 2016)

Excuses...


----------



## WaylanderToo (May 29, 2016)

Ray McCarthy said:


> Didn't they also go home to elect a new Khan?


----------

